# Dean Ambrose is Back!



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203355137015813
Our boy is back!

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And it looks like he just got out of jail for strangling a hooker :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wens3


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Time to start watching Raw again.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Loving his new look. I've always liked Ambrose but with this new look I can really buy in to him as lunatic. Gonna do him wonders from a character perspective.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MY BOY :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man looks like he was fresh off a bid and we finally have the answer to where some of Brock's muscles went


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Raw has become watchable again!!!!!!!! :mark :mark*_


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dude's looking jacked


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I almost collapsed when he came out :lmao

That new look is going to look BADASS when he turns heel :mark:

Also, I love his big massive muscly arms are back :sodone

Well, Summerslam just got more exciting for me now :lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

spagbol said:


> Loving his new look. I've always liked Ambrose but with this new look I can really buy in to him as lunatic. Gonna do him wonders from a character perspective.


Less lunatic, more fucking savage.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029204921520861184


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is FINALLY back on Raw :WOO :WOO

It's great to see him on TV again


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I almost collapsed when he came out :lmao
> 
> That new look is going to look BADASS when he turns heel :mark:
> 
> ...




I came here just to see your response!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

FINALLY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So are we going to get a Shield reunion before Dean tuns heel?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I really like the new look. He actually looks bigger than Rollins atm lol. Glad to have him back and happy he got a huge pop!


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Raw needed this badly! Welcome back Dean!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dude's look really is better than when he left. He looks bigger, tougher, and almost more unpredictable but less crazy looking in a way. First thing I thought of was Mr. Anderson in Impact :lol

Still though, I wonder where they go with this. My hope is that this look will fuel a heel turn down the line where he and Rollins can have their Mania match. The trick is getting them there without overextending the feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029207760376934401
Also, what the hell Renee. The night your on commentary and your husband comes back and you say nothing. C'mon man.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

He looks absolutely fantastic. I love it (Y)

Still won't get me to watch again but hey, good for him to see him back looking great and healthy. 

And please no one reply to the dude above me. He doesn't deserve the attention.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This look is totally a heel look :lol

I really like it now after giving myself time to calm down and think about what just happened :lol I love Dean regardless, but damn I love this new look.

Also I gotta buy that shirt he's wearing!!!! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to see him back finally. (Y)

Hoping he gets a main-event push now with his new jacked up look, since Vince loves them muscles. Feud with Rollins should be good, but with WWE booking ya never know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029204921520861184


-XERO- said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > :mark: LSDean looks like he just killed 4 people and snorted coke off a prostitute's tits before coming here.
> ...


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

He looks like he's been angrily stewing for his whole injury lay off. That psycho heel turn gonna be sweet whenever they finally decide to pull the trigger. Top heel Dean :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029212411390087170


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Well shit! Dean-O's looking straight up badass!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

My man Dean lookin good! Finally, the Fringe is back to Raw! :mark:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This screams sweetheart










This screams evil/psychotic

I like his "sweetheart" look more, but his new one prepares him for an eventual heel turn.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

And with the new hairdo Dean's now moved on from the lunatic fringe.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks bigger and crazier than ever. Love the cut, looks like a buff mobster


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> My man Dean lookin good! Finally, the Fringe is back to Raw! :mark:


He doesn’t have a fringe anymore so will they just call him The Lunatic? I actually like that better for his heel moniker.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:mark::mark

Love the new look. I've barely watched Raw since he got hurt. Glad he's back and hopefully a heel turn will happen at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Deano just as big or perhaps a tiny bit bigger than Seth now. Daaaaaaamn. I hope he goes shirtless more :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

What a fucking pop.

Good stuff.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:mark: finally! And what a badass look! 

:ambrose4


----------



## apriltea (Mar 10, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I came here just to see your response!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I, too, was looking forward to AG's response! I squealed loudly!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lmao this motherfucker actually looks straight up like Triple H now


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I really like the new look. *He actually looks bigger than Rollins atm lol*. Glad to have him back and happy he got a huge pop!


He looks A LOT bigger than Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought it was Santino. :trolldog


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Good to hear he's back.

Unfortunately the company and announcers will brand 'The Lunatic' or 'The Lunatic Fringe' down our throats until we can't stand it and he's just another clone.

If he went all Stone Cold and brutal he could actually do something but I doubt they'll let him.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

He looks like HHH... that means awesome


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

Looking real jacked, baby! Give him the strap.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

He needs to go full stone Cold on the hair 

this beating around the Bush thing isn't funny


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

He looks like an off brand Triple H. But at least he finally found the weight room. Dude has talent, but his gimmicks have been trash. If they gave him something good he would probably kill it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> He looks like an off brand Triple H. But at least he finally found the weight room. Dude has talent, but his gimmicks have been trash. If they gave him something good he would probably kill it.


I'll take modern-day Ambrose over that cheesy shit of HHH running DX.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

It seems the rehab for injury superstar looks great recently,look at Ciampa,he looks pretty decent with his muscle but his vein on his muscles looks want explode after he made return from injury


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I almost collapsed when he came out :lmao
> 
> That new look is going to look BADASS when he turns heel :mark:
> 
> ...


You're being quite descriptive. I'm quite impressed with your ability to type while in the middle of your when Harry met Sally moment haha 

I too am psyched his presence has been sorely missed


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*AMBROSE IS BEAST! :ambrose5*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TommyWCECM said:


> You're being quite descriptive. I'm quite impressed with your ability to type while in the middle of your when Harry met Sally moment haha
> 
> I too am psyched his presence has been sorely missed


LOL, well at first I typed something like:

OMGLSJETOETJGSKFMVSKCMSKFEDG :lmao

But then I calmed down a bit and managed to type coherently


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally, the best talent on RAW is back.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Time to start watching RAW again!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Great to have him back! He definitely makes Raw a lot more watchable.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

He’s like an extremely pussified Nick Gage.

No thanks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

meh. Glad he is healthy again and can work, but I can't say that I missed him while he was gone.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not really a look guy but God damn ambrose looks hench as fuck. So glad to have him back and his new look screams a heel turn sooner or later


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

That heel turn on Rollins at Summerslam will be glorious. :fuckyeah


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I attended tonight's RAW. There was a dark match after RAW went off the air. 

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Braun Strowman and Finn Balor VS Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens

Baron Corbin was pinned after Dirty Deeds by Ambrose.

Sorry, I didn't film it haha.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Damn it, I really wanted to witness his return when it's more unexpected. RAW, you're permitted onto my computer now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

......looking like a .psychotic﻿ B﻿ushwaker Luk﻿﻿﻿﻿e.

Good to see him back tho.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> I attended tonight's RAW. There was a dark match after RAW went off the air.
> 
> Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Braun Strowman and Finn Balor VS Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens
> 
> ...


That sounds AWESOME :mark: Love that Deano got the pin and Corbin was the one who ate it :lol How did he look in the match, did he look hesitant or slow at all?


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

He makes Rollins looks so tiny lol


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That sounds AWESOME :mark: Love that Deano got the pin and Corbin was the one who ate it :lol How did he look in the match, did he look hesitant or slow at all?


Honestly, I guess since most were gassed from earlier bouts the main people in the ring were Rollins, Ambrose, Ziggler and McIntyre.

Dean was the hot tag option and he was really energetic and on fire. Couldn't even tell he was off all those odd months honestly. Didn't miss a beat in the impromptu match.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

So amazing to have Ambrose back, one of the biggest questions I was wondering was the physical shape he would be and he seems to be looking like Shield-Ambrose.. which just suits him way better. Please drop the fucking fringe and just call him a lunatic it's a million times better


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I marked out so fucking hard. I've missed Dean like crazy. :mark: :mark:










I also love that Dean was ready to compete immediately. Some of us thought he wasn't 100% ready, so that has quelled those rumours. He looks to be in tremendous shape.

I won't lie, I'm pretty bummed he wasn't able to return in front of a hot Brooklyn crowd, but they handled his return pretty well & it made RAW way more exciting. So I can't complain.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Beautiful, badass return. Ambrose returns are always epic. Crowd went insane. NOC 2014 was another great one.

He's new beefed up look shows me he isn't back to just play around. Is there anything better than a motivated Ambrose? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Good to see he’s freshened up his look. He has much more of a Stone Cold “ass kicker” vibe now as opposed to the Mick Foley “bum” look.

I just hope they capitalise off of the momentum of his return and turn him heel at SummerSlam. If they don’t strike while the iron is hot, the hype will die down in a matter of weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This dude still sucks. Where the fuck is Jason Jordan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This dude still sucks. Where the fuck is Jason Jordan.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I almost started crying when he came out. damn he looks GOOD!!!! <3


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, he's definitely turning heel for sure with that new look lol.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

So he returns with a new haircut, tosses two jobbers out the ring and that instantly makes him a badass and should get the strap?

Calm down lads.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad Deano has returned but I would've still rather had him make a surprise return at Summerslam during the IC Title match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Glad Deano has returned but I would've still rather had him make a surprise return at Summerslam during the IC Title match.


The pop at Brooklyn would have definitely been louder unannounced, but I still think they handled it pretty well. At least it gave RAW some excitement for a change. It also means I'm much more stoked for Sunday now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, this has made me more excited for Summerslam. I was just meh before, but now that Deano will be there, hell yes :mark: I know he won't be wrestling, but I think him and Drew will def get into it :lol

I was initially disappointed he was coming back tonight, but when Seth said about having a lunatic in his corner, my excitement just overtook me and I couldn't hold it in :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome! Very excited to have Dean Ambrose back. One of the best talents they've got. I'm a little disappointed that his return wasn't a surprise because that would've been so much better but at the end of the day, I'm glad he's back and he's looking in terrific shape. His new look is great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Now do the right thing and turn him heel. He's an awful face.

Don't let us down, WWE


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Thing is, one of my earlier posts here was saying that Zilph Doggler should do what Dean did these days... Cut his hair, gain some more muscle and go to the ring lookingig like a MF tough bastard, just because he always looked like Popeye instead of a the stylish boy band member he thinks he is, while adding HBK's mannerisms.:lol

And yeah, good to see Ambrose back too, just expect him going to have his own feuds and not always along Seth Rollings.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

I swear to God, they're going to botch this. In two weeks he'll be back to squirting people with bottles of mustard.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

NOT a fan but his haircut suits him better.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Haven't watched in awhile but I'm happy to see he's back.
His new look make him seem cold and mean.
Can't wait to see him turn heel and run wild


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

He was always kinda big but he looks bigger

His hairline though  I like it though makes him look mean as fuck


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Dean turns on Seth at SS which is why they had him return tonight and not at the PPV. They knew he wouldn't be booed on his 1st night back if he turned heel so they had him return ahead of the PPV.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Great to see him back. I wasn't really a big fan of Ambrose and Rollins teaming up last year, sort of felt it was holding Ambrose back. Look forward to seeing what he can do on his own.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

He looks great. Prior to the injury he looked like he hadn't been to the gym in years so it's good he's more motivated. When Rollins came back in 2016 he was significantly bigger too so it'll be interesting if he can keep it up being on the road all the time.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

GeneHackman said:


> He looks great. Prior to the injury he looked like he hadn't been to the gym in years so it's good he's more motivated. When Rollins came back in 2016 he was significantly bigger too so it'll be interesting if he can keep it up being on the road all the time.


But in Seth's case the extra muscle made him worse IMO. I remember people saying how Seth lost a step in the ring since returning and then he lost the weight and he was the Seth of old putting on great match after great match. But in Dean's case I think he needs the extra muscle to fit his character.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Now do the right thing and turn him heel. He's an awful face.
> 
> Don't let us down, WWE


Exactly this, sick of corny babyface Ambrose.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Seems like he used that time off to work out but it doesn't look as impressive as Ciampa or Dar's transformations


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Great to see Dean back. He looks literally psychotic with that haircut. Physique looks great as well, it looks even better than his mid 2014 physique.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Seems like he used that time off to work out but it doesn't look as impressive as Ciampa or Dar's transformations


Why do they need to be compared to each other, exactly? Dean probably worked just as hard as them to return.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not quite sure on the buzzcut but it's different at least and he's clearly been working hard to get fully ready for his return. I'm glad he's back and hopefully they can maintain the Rollins/Ambrose story enough for it remain compelling. Whoever (Prob Ambrose of course) is turning.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW just got a lot better.


----------



## Azim Check (Dec 20, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029203355137015813
> Our boy is back!
> 
> :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


Really?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Never been a fan of his but I have to say for the first time ever, he actually has the look of a Universal/WWE Champion, he also looks more like a lunatic for once, his facial expressions last night were perfection.

The thought of a Dean Ambrose heel run somewhat excites me.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Happy he is back, but that return was kind of lame. Pretty sure having Dean in Rollins corner was not going to get more people to tune in. Would of been a great moment for the ppv.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do they need to be compared to each other, exactly? Dean probably worked just as hard as them to return.


-Male superstars
-Work in WWE
-Injured 
-Had a long time off
-Came back in better shape


If that's not enough to allow a comparison, I don't know what will. But I understand you're happy your fav came back and feel the need to defend him. I'm glad for you.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

His new look is absolutely perfect for a lunatic persona. Looks like he's just got out of prison and he is jacked! That's a guy that is now very believable as a world champion


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ambrose looks fucking awesome.

I want him to start wrecking people. 

Would love to see him eventually go to SD. Well I guess I have a reason to watch Raw post-Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see him back, saw the clip of the segment and he looks great.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Great to see Dean back after all this time! Wonder what feuds he’ll be involved in?


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Badass Dean FTW


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

He looks much better now he's got rid of that ridiculous mop to try and cover his balding hair.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Receding hairline sorta makes him look more unhinged. But he needs to just shave it at this point.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Never been a fan of his but I have to say for the first time ever, he actually has the look of a Universal/WWE Champion, he also looks more like a lunatic for once, his facial expressions last night were perfection.
> 
> The thought of a Dean Ambrose heel run somewhat excites me.


Yes. Over the past 2 yes he’s leaned out considerably so sometimes you just weren’t sure if the red belt was in his future. The corniness of the character didn’t help either. Now? Give him ALL the belts. The injury was a good thing for him. He looks like a machine, it’s kinda crazy looking at pics from last year to last night.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

That new look :mj4

Turning into a bald coward :mj4 :hogan


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Dude has been hitting the gym hard during rehab. 

I'll hold back my excitement until after summerslam as if he doesn't screw Rollins over then I'm afraid it'll be same old Ambrose.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good to have Dean back..Hope he and Rollins don't go back to putting Roman over yet again as a part of the shield..and rather focus on their singles careers.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I am extremely happy that he's back, I was shocked when he came out, hes in fantastic shape and the new look fits him really well. Hopefully a month or so from now Ambrose will be the top heel on Raw. Im really hoping we see some shades of Moxley!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> I swear to God, they're going to botch this. In two weeks he'll be back to squirting people with bottles of mustard.


That happened literally 4 years ago, people have to stop using this as justification as for why his gimmick was "Too silly".


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its good to see Mr. Kennedy is back at WWE :mark


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Its good to see Mr. Kennedy is back at WWE :mark


He resembles a good 5 other guys with this new look. Maybe the myth that white people look alike is somewhat true when a buzz cut is involved lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Hopefully he comes back as a psychotic madman rather than a boring babyface who uses slightly unusual moves.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude looks bad ass.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Not a big fan of the hair


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Abisial said:


> That happened literally 4 years ago, people have to stop using this as justification as for why his gimmick was "Too silly".


It's a bit hard to forget when you remember how amazing he was as a heel in FCW and the Shield, and then had years of his potential being wasted in comedy hardcore matches and rudderless feuds with guys his face character just didn't mesh with. Oh, and then there was the time Cena came out and called him lazy.

But no, no, they've handled him perfectly, haven't they? No reason to be skeptical.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I've never been a HUGE fan of Ambrose. Rather indifferent.

But THAT was a return. Big pop, new look, new build, returning by the GOAT's (Rollins) side and taking out Drew & Dolph.

Dean looks GREAT. Gone with that silly hair, bulked up big time, bigger arms, those traps!

Exciting stuff - looks like a real World Champion now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Doesn't really matter. His booking will be disastrous. Even if he is heel. 

Until WWE fixes the real problem, this will just be another flash in the pan come back. I wonder how they will use Dean to push the Roman initiative.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> I've never been a HUGE fan of Ambrose. Rather indifferent.
> 
> But THAT was a return. Big pop, new look, new build, returning by the GOAT's (Rollins) side and taking out Drew & Dolph.
> 
> ...


I just hope he gets a theme change-up when he turns Heel. Maybe they will just alter it slightly like with what happened to Neville's theme for example, but he really could do with something new.

The break will have done Dean a world of good. I think we could see some of his best work in a while the rest of this year, especially if he feuds with Seth.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean has added a necessary boost of anticipation to Summerslam. It also made the match must see and will be possibly match and moments of the night.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This dude still sucks. Where the fuck is Jason Jordan.


This.

idk why they made him up to look like a HHH wannabe. I assume they actually have artists that draw up what he'd look like with a beard and without hair. What a weird decision.

Hope they ship the chipmunk failure to SDL


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I doubt he turns heel anytime because it'd be way out of WWEs character to do ANYTHING interesting with him for the next few months. They'll probably tease a break up until Wrestlemania 37


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Also, what the hell Renee. The night your on commentary and your husband comes back and you say nothing. C'mon man.



I noticed that too. It was weird.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose looks like a mean fucking bruiser. I hope they give him a huge character change that reflects his current . Glad to have him back!


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

ambrose looking bulkier is a huge improvement and the haircut adds tons to the whole "lunatic" thing. the guy appeared more psychotic and determined when he first walked out, than he did throughout the entire singles run before injury. it's just nice & refreshing to see a good change happening. lol


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

He needed a change in look, like the new hair cut and he's clearly been in the gym.

Looking good Dean.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I was hyped until he started throwing the worst punches on the roster when he rushed the ring. 

But the dude looks great, much more main event look and the crowd ate it up. Plus Dirty Deeds is a great finisher and name.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ambrose looks great with the new buff body and brought a ton of intensity. He just needs to accept that it's over for his hair and get the bald head.*


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have to say I am a little disappointed with this reply. I was expecting a more in-dept post from you seeing as this is DEAN AMBROSE.. a yes doesn't really do him justice, does it? :O


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JustAName said:


> Have to say I am a little disappointed with this reply. I was expecting a more in-dept post from you seeing as this is DEAN AMBROSE.. a yes doesn't really do him justice, does it? :O


 Indeed, yes is really just a whiff, while my emotions are more like a hurricane.
This thread will die soon, I never show my full emotions in this horror section. 
My true response can be seen in the GOAT discussion thread. Come in and find out. :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NeyNey's all like....












NeyNey said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

THIS is why it’s a bad thing to be the “workhorse of the WWE” and wrestle 200 times a year.

Conditioning.

Dean Ambrose looks believable for a program with Brock Lesnar now.

Just stop calling him the lunatic fringe FFS it’s annoying and makes me dislike him


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad to have him back

Like the new look on him


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Most importantly, Ambrose looks motivated. I'm not as excited as y'all are but he for sure adds some much needed freshness to RAW.

The dude is seriously jacked. I like the change of look.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Guys, stop feeding him/her.

Also, don't think the video's been posted yet. 3M and counting bitches!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:mj4 at people still calling Ambrose a midget, especially after his return last night.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ambrose looks great with the new buff body and brought a ton of intensity. He just needs to accept that it's over for his hair and get the bald head.*


Someone on the Coli said his barber did some Dirty Deeds to him. About fell out of my chair after reading that one. :lol

Think a Hair vs Hair match between Ambrose/Rollins would be ideal here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL bye bye troll :lol

And I love the thumbnail of that video, Dean's leaping fighting stance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Guys, stop feeding him/her.
> 
> Also, don't think the video's been posted yet. 3M and counting bitches!


Ambrose bringing them big numbers. :sodone










One of the best RAW moments of the year for me. Really loved everything about the ending.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is it about this time of year and Dean & Seth being awesome? This week last year was also when they reunited!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is it about this time of year and Dean & Seth being awesome? This week last year was also when they reunited!


Yeah, it was actually one year today when they had their big reunion. Pretty crazy to think about.

Both years, Dean & Seth have had the hottest angles going in to Summerslam. :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Guys, stop feeding him/her.
> 
> Also, don't think the video's been posted yet. 3M and counting bitches!


Dean the draw Ambrose. Give him the UV Title.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not an Ambrose fan, but glad he's overcome the injury. The new look is odd, but will definitely be good when he turns on Seth at some point.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Didn't miss him one bit. Easily the most overrated guy on the entire WWE roster.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

If Ambrose is a midget, Finn Balor must be Hornswoggle.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Me and my Mom couldn't get over how different he looks. I thought they were going to wait until Summerslam to have him return. Glad he is back!


----------



## B.J Cobbledick (Aug 1, 2015)

i dont post a lot here but goddamnit, he looks like he is ready to kill someone (or already did lulz) 
looking fresh, strong and healthy, gladd he is back, time to watch raw again


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

As someone who suffers from male pattern baldness, this gives me hope. I will take a sabbatical when I turn 35 and return with a buzzcut and 15lbs of additional meat.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

My first thought when I saw Ambrose appear was, "He looks like a badass heel." 

With Brock potentially leaving they need a new top heel on RAW. And Dean Ambrose can fill that void. I don't think they should waste time with it either — have him turn heel on Seth Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought the same as the previous post in terms of looking like a badass heel

Haircut and beard suits him to a tee. Also glad he decided to hit the gym to look less like a geek (like most of the roster). Just now hope he's improved his strikes (though I still think his moveset and style will look better as a heel) and changes up his attire. No one wants to see him in that white tank top and jeans, absolutely no one.

Have him cost Rollins at Summerslam and cut a fucking killer promo the following night about how he has been watching all his "brothers" get opportunity after opportunity after opportunity whilst he was out etc. and just let him do what he is best at which is cutting promos.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I feel this was kinda missed opportunity to have teased a beat up of Seth with Dean making the save. I think the cheers may have been louder with that... There was no need to have a contract signing for this. Instead, could've been a straightforward promo, beatdown followed by a save.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Another guy`s contract signing as comeback place. Lack of ideas? 
Seth took more profit while his extended announcenment, than Dean took himself. So much talking before and what are we seeing? Another guy with a beard looking like mini Strowman ... 

The whole thing was good, because Dolph and Drew did great.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

dean ambrose's appearance is a clear reason why all wwe stars need an off season.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope he turns on Seth or else he has no direction.
He looks so different but it kind of suits him.
So glad he kept his attire. The jeans make him so much different than the other cookie cutter wrestlers. He looks ready for a brawl any time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

People who call Ambrose a midget are dumb as fuck. In fact, people who call a person that is over 5 ft tall a midget are dumb as fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ger said:


> Another guy`s contract signing as comeback place. Lack of ideas?
> Seth took more profit while his extended announcenment, than Dean took himself. So much talking before and what are we seeing? Another guy with a beard looking like mini Strowman ...
> 
> The whole thing was good, because Dolph and Drew did great.


LOL what the? He looks nothing like Strowman :lol His beard is nowhere near as big as Strowman's for one thing lol.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Glad he worked hard on his physique while gone. Vince will definitely like that and its proof that sometimes these guys could use an extended break from time to time. Being on the road all year is probably terrible for all aspects of your health


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

He looks like HHH :lmao I'm impressed with how much muscle he's put on, he looked really skinny before his injury and I have to say this new look makes him look like a legit star.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm glad Dean is back. 

He looks awesome. 

Heel Ambrose is awesome. 


But I hate it when the Shield guys feud. There's nothing to be gained from them feuding unless it's at a big PPV. It always seems so damn phoned in every time. They don't know how to sell for each other. Also, And they need them together at least through Survivor Series for a Shield led RAW division Survivor Series team. 


There needs to be a roster shake up IMO.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm happy Dean is back. He looks refreshed and that pop for him was great. I hope booking doesn't let him down. He could easily become the top face of RAW and universal champ. I'd love to see him win the Rumble. That's a lot of hoping but he's one of the few reasons I decided to watch RAW this past week.


----------

